# Samsung R540 JT09 oder Samsung R540 i3-380M



## beatmaster1 (17. April 2011)

Ich hab eine kurze Frage an euch, denn meine Frau möchte sich gern ein neues Notebook kaufen - Preisgrenze 399,- Euro.

Aktuell bei Mediamarkt im Angebot ist das Samsung R540 JT09 (Samsung R540 JT09 ) mit Pentium® Prozessor P6100 und Mobility Radeon™ HD 5470.

Bei Notebooksbilliger.de hab ich nun aber anscheinend die Neuauflage das Samsung R540 i3-380M gefunden zum gleichen Preis. Jedoch hat dieses einen Core i3-380M und Intel HD Grafik.

Ansonsten scheint alles gleich geblieben zu sein. Ich frag mich nun soll ich den etwas älteren Prozessor mit der DX11 Einsteigergrafik nehmen oder lieber den neueren Prozessor mit DX 10.1 Intelgrafik.

Letztlich sollen hier keine anspruchsvolen Spiele geschaut werden, sondern Internet, Textverarbeitung und DVD schauen ermöglicht werden.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch ein ganz anderes Gerät als Lösung für mich ?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir eure Entscheidung erleichtern .

Gruß Mike


----------



## fadade (19. April 2011)

Dann nimm auf jeden Fall die Neuauflage mit i3-CPU.
Dort sollte die CPU-Leistung ausschlaggeben sein und die Intelgrafik ist für die Ansprüche sehr ausreichend!
Für kleinere Spiele reicht es auch, nur neuere Titel laufen auf der HD5470 besser, ansonsten spricht eigentlich nichts mehr für die alten CPUs


----------

